
Tardigrades Were Already on the Moon - ilamont
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/tardigrades-were-already-on-the-moon/
======
kochikame
Maybe. It's not impossible. Or something like tardigrades, or microbes.

The definite tone of the title is pretty much clickbait

------
shartshooter
Fermi Paradox Theory: life in the universe is either rare(outside of the
tardigrades flying around) or intelligent life is too short lived to have any
overlap. If we’ve only had the technology to identify life elsewhere for a few
hundred years against the last 14 billion years, what are the odds another
civilization exists at the exact same time in a place we could find them? Even
if humans exist for 100k years that’s still such a tiny sliver of time in the
cosmos. It’s no wonder we’re not finding anyone. It’s either that or the Dark
Forest doing its thing.

~~~
ShamelessC
How is this relevant?

